# Did acupuncture work for you?



## Lorimidwife (May 27, 2002)

Hello there. Have been seeing an acupuncturist/Chinese herbalist twice a week for nine visits now!







Talk about expensive!! I have pain in varying levels every day and pretty much have the IBS-C.It doesn't seem to be working well yet although she tells me she has never failed in treating these kind of problems! What do you think, does this work? How long before it does? Do you think she's just after my money?Please help!!Lori


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Lori:I tried accupunture for a few months about 10 years ago. It did not help me at all. I later went to another Chinese doctor who told me that accupunture would not help my condition. He gave me a bag of herbs to make into a tea to drink. I had no idea what was in the bag and therefore never got up enough nerve to try it. Maybe I should have. I know a friend of mine who's family members have been cured of various conditions by chinese herbal medicine.The link below is one of the other discussions on the BB wrt accupunture.All the best. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=36;t=000005


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

Lori~I went to an acupuncturist last fall for six visits. I was/am primarily IBS-C, but had been having lots of D when I started a new academic program in school. I was desparate and had anxiety like I had never had before.The acupuncture itself was fine, but I don't feel like I benefitted a lot from it. I felt really good getting it, like I was being energized, and felt an optimism that something good was going to happen. On the last two visits we concentrated on lessening my anxiety, rather than focusing on my bowel movements, and those seemed to be the most effective treatments. I have not gone back for a "maintenance" session and probably won't. I also made some Chinese tea from roots, bark, etc. that was horrible. I tried that for two weeks I think. He was surprised that they did not alleviate my constipation, even after he made them more potent. I finally started taking some pre-packaged black pills (Five Seed tea pills) and they were okay, but not overwhelmingly successful.I am glad I gave it a try, though. I stopped after feeling like it wasn't helping me, and because I had started going to a hypnotherapist and feeling better as a result of that. As a side note, I had just stopped using Depo-Provera for birth control when I got acupuncture. Within three weeks, I had a period. Usually one has to wait up to a year! I know that acupuncture is really effective with hormonal imbalances, so if you have other health issues, you could focus on those during your next visits. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Tried accupuncture & massage about 10 yrs ago for tight neck and shoulders, no IBS at the time. The massage part was amazing and loosened everything up within a few months. The accupuncture did nothing but leave little yellowish/green bruises on my skin.







It would be interesting to know if it has helped anyone with IBS - I wonder where they stick the needles for that treatment?!


----------

